# Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC



## TrooperCM (9. Juli 2016)

*Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

Mein PC ist mit einem LAN Kabel (5 m) verbunden, bisher hatte ich damit nie Probleme 
doch seit neuestem bricht permanent die Verbindung ab. 
Das es nicht am Router und am Provider liegt konnte ich in soweit schon eingrenzen. Die Mobilgeräte inkl. Laptop  
und eines weiteren PC's mit deutlich längerem LAN Kabel (15m) hängen alle am gleichen Router und haben die ganze 
Zeit Internet.

Ich habe auch schon den Treiber für den Netzwerkadapter im Gerätemanager deinstalliert und neu installiert, so wie seperat eine Netzwerkkarte 
eingebaut. Bei beiden funktioniert Internet , bis es nach ca. 10min - 45min wieder abbricht. Ich muss dann das LAN Kabel herausziehen und wieder einstecken 
dann funktioniert es wieder eine Weile. 

Mir fällt auch auf das dies am häufigsten bei Multiplayergames und Skype passiert. 

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Meins Sytem:

Betriebssystem
	Windows 7 Professional 64-bit SP1
CPU
	AMD FX-8350	21 °C
	Vishera 32nm Technologie
RAM
	32,0GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 577MHz (8-8-8-20)
Motherboard
	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Socket 942)	27 °C
Grafik
	VS248 (1920x1080@60Hz)
	Philips 190WV (1440x900@60Hz)
	2048 MBATI AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series (ASUStek Computer Inc)	28 °C
Speicher
	232GB Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250G SATA Disk Device (SSD)	25 °C
	931GB SAMSUNG HD103UJ SATA Disk Device (SATA)	23 °C
Optische Laufwerke
	HL-DT-ST DVDROM DH18NS50 SATA CdRom Device
Audio
	Logitech G633 Gaming Headset
Internet 
       Fritzbox 7362 SL(UI) Update : 05.07.2016


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

Sind denn noch andere Nutzer in Deinem Haushalt zeitgleich mit Dir im Netz unterwegs? In der Routersoftware Deinen Rechner und die für Dich wichtigen Anwendungen priorisiert? Neuestes BIOS-Update drauf?
Gruß T.


----------



## TrooperCM (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

Ja wie gesagt , laufen mein Handy +3 (Kinder,Frau) und Tablet darüber was aber logischerweise nicht genutztr wird während ich am PC sitze. Dann läuft noch ein weiterer PC mit. 
Die Abbrüche finden aber auch statt wenn der andere PC nicht an ist.
Das BIOS Update wurde mir in der Vergangenheit immer mal angezeigt über ein eingeblendetes Textfeld, wenn man das Update aber starten wollte passierte rein gar nichts.
Gibt es noch eine andere Methode wie man das updaten kann?

Update:
Das BIOS war von 2012 , ich habe es jetzt direkt von der ASUS Seite geladen und mit dem USB Stick installiert, das Update war erfolgreich. Den PC habe ich dann neu gestartet 
und prompt hatte ich wieder kein Internet, erst wenn ich das Kabel einmal heraus ziehe und wieder hineinstecke, geht es. Könnte hier evtl. ein Hardwareschaden vorliegen? Der dürfte sich doch aber dann nicht bis auf die vorgestern nachinstallierte Netzwerkkarte ausdehen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

Bist Du über DLan an den Router angeschlossen? Mal die Routereinstellungen überprüft und Deinen PC alle Resourcen zugeteilt?
Gruß T.


----------



## TrooperCM (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

DLAN sagt mir nichts, wenn ich die Art der Verbindung aufrufe, steht da ganz simpel LAN-Verbindung. Wie weißt man denn die Ressourcen dem PC zu? Habe die Fritzbox 7362 SL(UI) .


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

Man nehme das Handbuch(gibts auch im Netz), setze sich hin und lese 
Gruß T.


----------



## TrooperCM (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

Danke  dafür gehe ich in ein Forum , damit ich dann wieder anfange etwas zu googlen und am Ende eine Schnitzlejagd durchs Internet veranstalte. Es hat ein Grund warum ich nach Hilfe gesucht habe.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

Leider ist es zumindest mir nicht möglich alle Fritzboxtypen zu kennen und einzustellen
Eigentlich ist es auch ganz einfach: Ins Softwaremenü, Bedienungsanleitung daneben und Punkt für Punkt das oben von mir erwähnte Ressourcen, den angezeigten Rechnern zuteilen. Streaming/Video/Games. Dann kann man noch einzelne Rechner priorisieren, d.h. der eigene Rechner hat bei der Kapazitätsverteilung des LANs Vorrang.
Das Powermanagment Deines PC aktiviert und wenn ja was?
Gruß T.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

@TrooperCM
Schaue dir mal dein netzwerkkabel an. Ist es noch ein Cat.5e (steht auf dem kabel) dann ersetze es gegen ein Cat.6 (egal welches) Damit sollte auch der schrottige realtek netzwerk-chip auf deinem board klar kommen. 
Und solltest du noch nicht haben, ersetze deinen jetzigen netzwerktreiber durch einen aus dem windows-update. (wenn er das macht)


----------



## TrooperCM (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*

GELÖST Es war total simpel, wie immer. Das alte Kabel war sicherlich defekt , es hatte mehrere Knicke (Kabel läuft durch die Türe) und somit schließe ich einen Kabelbruch nicht aus. Ich hab zum Glück noch Ersatz gehabt und habe dieses getauscht, seitdem bleibt die Leitung stabil. Was jetzt halt anders ist, vorher war bei aktiver Leitung die Diode am Netzwerkanschluss grün, jetzt leuchtet sie orange. Habe einen Speedtest von AVM gemacht uind die Werte sind so wie sie sein sollen.


----------



## Orka45 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab am PC*



TrooperCM schrieb:


> GELÖST Es war total simpel, wie immer. Das alte Kabel war sicherlich defekt , es hatte mehrere Knicke (Kabel läuft durch die Türe) und somit schließe ich einen Kabelbruch nicht aus. Ich hab zum Glück noch Ersatz gehabt und habe dieses getauscht, seitdem bleibt die Leitung stabil. Was jetzt halt anders ist, vorher war bei aktiver Leitung die Diode am Netzwerkanschluss grün, jetzt leuchtet sie orange. Habe einen Speedtest von AVM gemacht uind die Werte sind so wie sie sein sollen.


Das mit der LED könnte daran liegen das du mit dem nicht kaputten Kabel eine Gigabit verbindung zum Router hast


----------

